# GSD lower eyelids red with eye boogers



## tsfarling (Oct 13, 2012)

My 9 month old GSD is starting to get eye boogers on a more consistent basis. She also has the lower eyelid that will turn red when she warm or been outside and all worked up. I am wondering if this is an allergy. My vet said it is most likely allergies and we have ruled out Pannus at an earlier check up when she just had the red eyelid and no eye boogers showing up. Any suggestions on how much benadryl I should give her? I am feeding her Purina One Large Breed Puppy Formula. I am convinced she is the worlds pickiest eater. We try everything as far as adding in extra stuff for her to eat and we even cycle the extra stuff because she will get sick of it. Any suggestions on the benadryl would be great. Thanks!

Large Breed - Puppy Food - Purina ONE® SMARTBLEND®


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Benadryl 1mg per lb every 8 hours. On her dry food, have you tried others?


----------



## tsfarling (Oct 13, 2012)

we have tried expensive food and cheap food. it doesn't make a difference. vet said just keep it with something that doesnt through off her digestive system.


----------

